# Lump appeared



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Hello all
Oscar has another wee health issue 😟
Recovered great from his tummy bug but has developed a “camel back”
Playing really rough at the dog park, came home then overnight had presented with this hump. Squidgy and mobile, not sure what it is?
Our youngest cat had something similar which turned out to be a swelling at the site of his microchip, (was a kitten though).
Thoughts are maybe a wee smack to his chip site, considering he is so skinny after his tummy bug may show up more?
Any thoughts welcome 🙏


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Guessing he has not had any vaccinations at that site in the past month. Possibly a hematoma from ruff play, but I would definitely keep a eye on it.


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

texasred said:


> Guessing he has not had any vaccinations at that site in the past month. Possibly a hematoma from ruff play, but I would definitely keep a eye on it.


He did have a recent vaccination in that site, never thought of that! Been playing rough lately too 😬
If not resolved in next 2 to 4 days will see vet.
👍🏼


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good chance it’s a reaction to the vaccination.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Has to be fluid, no way a cellular growth mass will grow that big overnight. I'd really want to needle aspirate it to see what it is to make sure it is not an infection of some kind (puss,etc). If it is just fluid like blood etc, even needle draining it may be in order to provide relief just from the size of it.


----------

